# Official Marin thread?



## old newbe (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi guys I do not know if there is one already, i was quite surprized going through about 15 pages and not seeing to many Marn's so how about it?
Photos and serial numbers to also try to start a serial number Database


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Are you sure you don't mean Merlin?


----------



## old newbe (Dec 6, 2011)

Nope Marin I am into the 90's stuff, Zolotone/neon bliss.


----------



## goto11 (Jun 12, 2009)

Chirp, chirp.

Merlin would have gotten more bites. As someone who grew up in Marin, the eponymous bike company has never been known for making anything remotely collectible, except perhaps for the old Pine Mountains, and those rank somewhere near old Treks and GTs. Not bad bikes, but they're not Otis Guys, Steve Potts, Cunninghams or anything remotely in that league.

Am I missing something? Perhaps my biases about the Marin brand are incorrect.


----------



## old newbe (Dec 6, 2011)

So basically I am being laughed out?


----------



## goto11 (Jun 12, 2009)

old newbe said:


> So basically I am being laughed out?


I'm sorry if I hurt any feelings. Hell, a Marin sure beat the Miyata Ridge Runner I got in '85 or the Fuji Suncrest I got in '88. But, like those brands, Marin bikes are not vintage retro classic bikes.

That's just my opinion, based on my experience growing up in Marin and hanging out in Gary Fisher and Charlie Kelly's shop on Center Avenue as a kid, where they sold Ritchey-made MountainBikes.

Marin's founder, Bob Buckley, is an unknown in the Marin MTB scene and, as far as I know, the bikes were never actually manufactured locally.

Go ahead and post some Marin pics and bike trivia. Whatever floats your boat. We are all equal-opportunity bike geeks here.


----------



## old newbe (Dec 6, 2011)

No feelings hurt at all, I don't have deep enough pockets for high end, where as earlier stuff is affordable, I mean I would love a Bontrager as in pic a high end Gary Fisher would be nice, in the mean time I can be content with a 95 Marlin, that is as rough as they come.
I will get a nice bike one day mean while I can have lots of older ones to tinker with.

The shop of Gary Fisher and Charlie Kelly's must have been awesome, I build my bikes around Gary earlier opinion of using what I have.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Marin is well regard in the UK, I think you might find a sympathetic ear on RetroBike. I personally kind of like them because they were EVERYWHERE when I was at San Francisco State in the '80s. Also they had a cool boutique style outlet somewhere in SOMA.


----------



## goto11 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Use what you have, or what others aren't using...*



old newbe said:


> No feelings hurt at all, I don't have deep enough pockets for high end, where as earlier stuff is affordable, I mean I would love a Bontrager as in pic a high end Gary Fisher would be nice, in the mean time I can be content with a 95 Marlin, that is as rough as they come.
> I will get a nice bike one day mean while I can have lots of older ones to tinker with.
> 
> The shop of Gary Fisher and Charlie Kelly's must have been awesome, I build my bikes around Gary earlier opinion of using what I have.
> ...


Good morning! The Thanksgiving holiday has taken me away from my beloved bikes and trails, but at least I can indulge in my bike habit online. :thumbsup:

There is an abundance of nice, used bikes out there. The beauty of bikes is that all the parts that wear (chains, rings, cassettes) are replaceable. As shown in this forum, you can keep old bikes running with a little love. New mountain bikes are expensive, but used ones can be quite affordable.

I haven't bought a new bike since I ordered a Bontrager frame & Rock Shox Mag 21 in '92, which I scrimped and saved for (many of the parts came off the aforementioned Fuji Suncrest, speaking of "using what you have"). I rode the crap out of that bike until 2009, when I finally gave into buying a full-suspension rig so I could keep up with my buddies on the fun stuff. It took me a couple years before the right deal on the right bike popped up on craigslist, but buying used saved me thousands. Same now with the 29er craze: I just picked up an almost-new Gary Fisher 29er last weekend for $500 from craigslist (it retailed for around $2000 new)... It's a lot cheaper than upgrading part-by-part.

Or just ride what you've got. The important thing is to get out on the trails and crank that grin up to 11!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice posts, goto11.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

old newbe said:


> So basically I am being laughed out?


I like the Marin branded bikes too, not expensive and well appointed. Crazy how everyone loves the look and name of the Manitou fully but build that bike out of cro-mo, put a Marin name on it and nobody here cares.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

proto2000 said:


> I like the Marin branded bikes too, not expensive and well appointed. Crazy how everyone loves the look and name of the Manitou fully but build that bike out of cro-mo, put a Marin name on it and nobody here cares.


Put me in the "don't care about either of those" camp


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

proto2000 said:


> I like the Marin branded bikes too, not expensive and well appointed. Crazy how everyone loves the look and name of the Manitou fully but build that bike out of cro-mo, put a Marin name on it and nobody here cares.


Pretty sure the Marin versions of the Manitous were ti. That said, building a frame for longevity when the design has a short shelf life isn't the best idea.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Done.



Boy named SSue said:


> Pretty sure the Marin versions of the Manitous were ti. That said, building a frame for longevity when the design has a short shelf life isn't the best idea.


Mine is steel and as far as short shelf life why are you here? VRC...


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

proto2000 said:


> Done.
> 
> Mine is steel and as far as short shelf life why are you here? VRC...


I think you missed my point.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

i have a softspot for the early 90's Steel Marin's. I don't have one so no pics, will be watching though.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Marin offered up their full suspension bikes (all Manitou designed) with aluminum, steel and titanium front ends. They had some nice high end models, and stood out in the mid-range with neon paint jobs.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> I think you missed my point.


 I am with you on this one.


----------



## marinone (Dec 24, 2013)

Marin made some very good steel ,alloy and ti bikes from the the early to mid 90s.
big following on retrobike etc and now good value second hand.


----------



## marinone (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Mathes66 (Nov 2, 2012)

1993 Pine Mountain with street setup










1993 Pine F. R. S


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Never owned a Marin, but they seemed to be underrated as far as the production bikes went. Geometry always looked decent using Colkervision. 

I did admire their attempts to build lighter bikes by lightening up the complete build. The typical attempt by a bike manufacturer at a lighter bike was to have their engineer shave 5 oz off their previous model's frame, but they ignored all the parts which are 80% of the bike's weight. Can't remember the name but I think they called the parts Marin Lite?? 

I also remember in one of the real early MBA magazines (1986-7) their $200 price point bike which actually seemed to be decent and pretty much a real mtb. Did Joe Murray ever ride for Marin??


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

The bike that kindled my lust for titanium:


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's a few pictures of mine:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> The bike that kindled my lust for titanium:
> 
> View attachment 858278


Oh yeah! How could I forget that one!! Loved that bike.


----------



## marvin rouge (Mar 12, 2013)

*Marin Bear Valley SE circa 1994*

Here's the old girl recently 'modernised' (a bit) - ready for 500kW of chinese electric grunt.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

How about some color?


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sad to hear some of the comments above. 
I also prefer bikes that were marketed by the company that built them in house, something that Marin never did, but neither did Fisher...
Nevertheless, I like the early Marin/Manitou full suspension bikes.


----------

